# ODNR Director Sean Logan re-elected chairman of Ohio Lake Erie Commission



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

01/07/10 Sean D. Logan, director of ODNR, was recently re-elected chairman of the Ohio Lake Erie Commission for 2010.

More...


----------

